# vinyl decals



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

Anyone on here make them? or know where to get real sponsors?

I'm looking for a few for my Slash body to match this photo..

specifically:
BF Goodrich (instead of Goodyear)
American Racing
"Walker Evans Racing"
the name Walker Evans on the roof
red and white "DODGE RAM"
"Shell truck Guard"
"Barbary Coast"


http://media.photobucket.com/image/...peed3722/dodge ram prerunner/Walker_Evans.jpg


----------



## race71 (Oct 20, 2010)

Pm or E-mail this guy Todd Falkowski

Look at his work Here on facebook

He does good stuff:thumbsup:


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

race71 said:


> Pm or E-mail this guy Todd Falkowski
> 
> Look at his work Here on facebook
> 
> He does good stuff:thumbsup:


Thanks I sent him a PM


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

been a couple days and haven't heard from him.. will try again after Xmas if he don't reply by then


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

Todds the best. he could be out of town. if you order from him he gets them out to you fast


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

bojo said:


> Todds the best. *he could be out of town.* if you order from him he gets them out to you fast


this is what I'm thinking.. all good I'm in no hurry ATM


----------



## hispeedguy (Nov 6, 2010)

Kevin @ Vinyl7 does excellent work too. He's done the vinyl for nearly all of my RC racing vehicles. You can see some of his work on RCSoup.com as well.

Here is his website and email address.
http://www.vinyl7.com
[email protected]


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

I've been talking with Todd and he is currently working on a set so we'll see how it goes-


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

You will be happy with Todds work


----------

